# Three Smokin' Eyes Series



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Guys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I started practicing smokey eyes. I did three smokey eyes series...so check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The black and brown one was my first ever black smokey eyes. 















Two Faced Shadow Insurance (Eye Primer)
NYX Black Bean Jumbo Pencil (Eye Base)
Mac Parfait Amour Eyeshadow ( All Over Lid)
Mac Nocturnelle Eyeshadow (Crease)
Mac Beauty Marked Eyeshadow (Darken Crease - Outer V)
Mac Solar White Eyeshadow or Vanilla Pigment (Highlight)
Urban Decay 24/7 - Zero (Eyeliner/Waterline)
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (Clear)
Maybelline Define A Lash Mascara (Black)
Dramatic Lashes

Mac Blunt Blush (Contour)
Nars Orgasm Multiple
Nars Desire Blush

Mac Stripdown Lipliner Pencil
Mac Velvet Teddy Lipstick (matte)
Mac Love Nectar Lustreglass















Two Faced Shadow Insurance (Eye Primer)
NYX Black Bean Jumbo Pencil (Eye Base)
Mac Blue Flame or Deep Truth Eyeshadow ( All Over Lid)
Mac Saddle or any midtone Brown Eyeshadow (Crease)
Mac Plumage Eyeshadow (Darken Crease - Outer V)
Mac Next to Nothing or Matte/Less Shimmering Eyeshadow (Highlight)
Urban Decay 24/7 - Zero (Eyeliner/Waterline)
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (Clear)
Maybelline Define A Lash Mascara (Black)
Asian Brand Lashes

Mac Blunt Blush (Contour)
Nars Torrid Blush
Mac Duo Skinfinish Highlight Side


Annabelle Demure Lipliner Pencil
Mac Faux Lipstick (Pink Nude)
Mac Vivaglam V Lipglass
















Two Faced Shadow Insurance (Eye Primer)
Urban Decay 24/7 - Zero (Eyeliner/Waterline)(Eye Base)
Mac Carbon Eyeshadow ( All Over Lid)
Mac Saddle or any midtone Brown Eyeshadow (Crease)
Mac Next to Nothing or Matte/Less Shimmering Eyeshadow (Highlight)
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (Clear)
Maybelline Define A Lash Mascara (Black)
Asian Brand Lashes

Not Shown:
Mac Blunt Blush (Contour)
Nars Desire Blush
Mac New Vegas MSF

Annabelle Demure Lipliner Pencil
Mac BraveLipstick (Pink Nude)
Mac Bare Truth Lipglass (LE)







THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

Stunning! Love them all!
Especially the purple one.. it took my breath away!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

You know i love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your hair in the second look (2nd picture)


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 18, 2008)

wow!you are so beautiful!I like all of them


----------



## Just_me (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous..your eyes are so amazing..


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 18, 2008)

I love them all...ur so pretty!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Dec 18, 2008)

When people talk about smokey eyes and the need for them to look professionally done – this is what they mean.

You executed these like an expert.

I’m intrigued by the *NYX Black Bean Jumbo Pencil* as an “Eye Base”? Why do I have sneaking suspicion that was your “secret ingredient”

Did you use this Jumbo pencil like one would use a Shadestick from MAC? Please elaborate as to how you used the pencil and where - if you could. 
Was it simply from lid and faded to the crease?

Just beautiful work is all I can say! 

I bet you could do some damage with MAC’s *Solar Bits* in BLACK ORE!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 18, 2008)

pretty looks


----------



## Bianca (Dec 18, 2008)

Love them all, so pretty!


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_When people talk about smokey eyes and the need for them to look professionally done – this is what they mean. You executed these like an expert. I’m intrigued by the *NYX Black Bean Jumbo Pencil* as an “Eye Base”? Why do I have sneaking suspicion that was your “secret ingredient” Did you use this Jumbo pencil like one would use a Shadestick from MAC? Please elaborate as to how you used the pencil and where - if you could.  Was it simply from lid and faded to the crease? Just beautiful work is all I can say!  I bet you could do some damage with MAC’s *Solar Bits* in BLACK ORE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Awww....Thanks Ladies...You guys are the BEST!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TamEva Le Fay: You're totally correct. That is the secret ingredient. lol I used it just like Mac's Shadestick. For the purple and blue smokey eyes, I used the jumbo pencil just up to the crease and smudged it out a bit. Then applied the lid colour on. Then the crease colours and the dark colours too and then blend away!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually did video tutorials on all three looks. You can check out my youtube channel I guess. 
*YouTube - XinaRox69's Channel*

I'll post these video tutorials soon in the forum too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Love everyone of these eye looks and the Lip colors are absolutely perfect in every shot!! The 1st & 2nd  eye looks  = LOVVVEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## User67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know which one I love more! They are all beautiful!


----------



## dcmo (Dec 18, 2008)

You are stunningly gorgeous first off! And I love all of these but my favourite is the blue. Why do I have a feeling a lot of people will be running out to get these jumbo pencils today? ;o)


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 18, 2008)

Simply Beautiful.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 18, 2008)

your amazingly beautiful <333


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 18, 2008)

FABULOUS  looks girl. I enjoy watching you videos on youtube.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

you are gorgeous and the makeup always rocks! the second one is my fave though I love them all!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 18, 2008)

Smokin Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are all absolutely gorgeous! I love them all--and your vids are great too!


----------



## Navessa (Dec 18, 2008)

wowzers!!  those are all amazing!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! Luv all 3 looks, so pretty!


----------



## anainek (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 18, 2008)

I love them all!


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous!! love your hair in the second picture!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 18, 2008)

wow so sexy


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 18, 2008)

*Ooooooo...loving all three, especially the first. My favorite color!!!*


----------



## joey444 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in love with all of them but I ADORE the purple one!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice...i love'em all!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 18, 2008)

Love all 3, but especially the purple. Gonna have to get me that NYX pencil.


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2008)

Love them all!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 18, 2008)

All gorgeous looks


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 18, 2008)

Hotttt 8D


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

the best i've seen from you yet. stunning technique. ps you are soo pretty!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*You have gorgeous eyes sweetie and I'm loving the make up!*


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 18, 2008)

love all three!!


----------



## drea522 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stunning!! Love the purple!!


----------



## teha83 (Dec 18, 2008)

All 3 are gorgeous! My favorite is the blue, stunning!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow wow, you are gorgeous. I love them all, but the first one is my fav.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2008)

you are too pretty. i love the third one!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 18, 2008)

mmmm those are some tasty looks! love it!


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 18, 2008)

stunnning!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 18, 2008)

AMAZING!!! I Love them ALLLL


----------



## NauteeJo (Dec 18, 2008)

love the blue on you!


----------



## nikki (Dec 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!  My 4 yr old was watching your Youtube video for the purple look with me----and she says "she is beautiful!"


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Love these looks. I wish I had that much talent to do that with my eyes lolz! 

I really like the cheek color too. Does blunt work for every skintones or just darker?


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 19, 2008)

I love all of them!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 19, 2008)

prettyy purple one is my fav


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I cant say which one I love the most! They are all great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nikkim (Dec 19, 2008)

All the looks are great!! I especiallly love the blue smokey eye, I am going to try that one this weekend!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 19, 2008)

all three are smokin' hot!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 19, 2008)

These looks are ALL SMOKIN HOT!! LOVE IT!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 19, 2008)

Hot.  I really like this look!


----------



## Tatti (Dec 20, 2008)

i really like the last one


----------



## tricky (Dec 20, 2008)

Woah. The purple one is insanely gorgeous! You are beautiful!


----------



## mistella (Dec 20, 2008)

soooo pretty, i love them!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG girl! All of these looks are just AMAZING!! The purple one is my favorite, it just looks so good with your skin tone!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 20, 2008)

The first and last are gorgeous.


----------



## zerin (Dec 20, 2008)

Awwww....thank you ladies!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Skrollan (Dec 22, 2008)

gorgeous!! i love all, the looks are all really great! You look so beautiful.


----------

